# FLASHPOINT QUEBEC



## karpovage (19 Jan 2004)

See the Canadian Army Author‘s Forum for my new book release called FLASHPOINT QUEBEC: Operation Joint Suppression.

Quebec finally secedes in 2005 under an ultranationalist Premiere that spouts ethnic hatred and extreme cultural nationalism. Under the NATO charter the Canadian Prime Minister requests the U.S. Army for assistance because the the Canadian Forces have been cut so light to handle the situation (sound familiar). What takes place next is an intense urban battle in the heart of Trois Rivieres as infantry troops and attack choppers of the 10th Mountain clash with main battle tanks of the newly formed French-backed Quebec Defense Force.

Check out my ad on this website and visit the Author forum for more information. Feel free to throw out any questions to get a discussion going.
I am an American civilian, a military enthusiast if you will and highly, highly appreciative of what both the Canadian and U.S. warriors do to protect our way of life. Buy a book, read it, review it and let‘s stir the pot. Afterall, the road to secession was missed by 1% just a few years back. What would Canada do, how would the military react if this really happened?


Thank you,


Michael Karpovage


----------



## Pikache (19 Jan 2004)

You do not need to post same frigging thread in 3 forums.

I‘m leaving this one open because it may general some discussion.

I‘m deleting the other one in current affairs.


----------



## Danny (19 Jan 2004)

LOL Of course the yanks come and save the day......I‘d buy it if there was no amercians in it. I bet it would be a good read then.


----------



## karpovage (19 Jan 2004)

RHF, nice of you to introduce yourself. Didn‘t mean to start you off like that. IF you are a moderator feel free to delete it. Not a problem. Just trying to get as much initial exposure as possible and Current Affairs had a helluva lots more hits than the 184 in the Author Forum.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Jan 2004)

We try to keep the redundancy down, otherwise we might be chasing 3 threads to get the entire discussion.

At any rate, welcome to the forums!

Cheers


----------



## karpovage (19 Jan 2004)

Danny, well of course the yanks save the day! If you decided to read the novel and get over your initial bias you‘ll find that Parliament has so drastically cut the CF that support from the NATO partner is deemed necessary. Afterall, I tried to make it as realistic as possible.


----------



## nULL (19 Jan 2004)

was this just a more believeable way to have the americans fighting those evil frenchies? 

if you wanted to make realistic novel, you could have made one where the mexican populace, led by the stereotypical-evil-ultra-nationalist COLONEL SANCHEZ  are motivated by extreme poverty and frusturation at the strict american-imposed controls and blah blah blah....


...blah blah blah the fledgling EJÉRCITO MEXICANO DE LA LIBERACIÃƒâ€œN (mexican liberation army) cross the US-Mexico border and overwhelm the texan ranchers and their mobile artillery and prototype laser cannons. the mexican troops, backed by american-trained nicaraguan contras, free the thousands of hispanic prisoners found in prisons all over the state of texas and use them to bolster their ranks blah blah blah....


...blah blah blah COLONEL SANCHEZ sets his sights on washington blah blah blah...

hey, making up bullsh** is fun! dude, can i write the sequel?


----------



## Infanteer (19 Jan 2004)

Hahaha...
I laughed for quite a while at that one.

Don‘t forget, the ghost of Che Guevara rises from the grave and throws lightning bolts around.


----------



## Gunner (19 Jan 2004)

The book sounds similar to another one I read, many years ago.  It was written in the late 70s or early 80s and it dealt with a Canadian response to Quebec separation.  In the end, the US invaded because they felt Canada was imploding.  Canada and the Quebec nationalist allied themselves against the common aggresser. Can‘t seem to remember the book though...


----------



## btk_joker (19 Jan 2004)

cmon guys, he must‘ve spent some time on that. Lets not go and bash the guy for trying to advertise it...


----------



## jonsey (19 Jan 2004)

Quote:
-----------------------------------------
Well I for one was hoping that someone would write a novel about the Royal Canadian Army Cadets invading Michigan and bringing truth justice and the Canadian way to the Wolverine state.
-----------------------------------------

Hooyah! I‘ll get started on that right away!


Anyways, that book sounds interesting.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (19 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Gunner:
> [qb] The book sounds similar to another one I read, many years ago.  It was written in the late 70s or early 80s and it dealt with a Canadian response to Quebec separation.  In the end, the US invaded because they felt Canada was imploding.  Canada and the Quebec nationalist allied themselves against the common aggresser. Can‘t seem to remember the book though... [/qb]


Richard Rohmer was the author, I believe, if it is the same one I am thinking of.  I picked up a copy from my parent‘s house about a year ago, but never actually read it.  Rohmer (sp?) also wrote PATTON‘S GAP.  He was an RCAF pilot in WW II and claimed to have been the airborne controller who directed Tiffies onto Rommel‘s car when they wounded him in Normandy.


----------



## Gunner (20 Jan 2004)

Hmm, I checked Amazon.ca about Richard Rohmer and the title you are thinking of is "Separation".  I found some details of the book and it doesn‘t sound the same.  Rohmer‘s sounds more based on fact and this was definitely a fiction style novel.  If I recall it had an army helmet on the front and a fleur de li superimposed on top of it.


----------



## Danjanou (20 Jan 2004)

The Book was called the  *The Killing Ground* but the author‘s name escapes me. The main character was a L/Col of Ukranian descent who was called back from a peace keeping mission and took commmand of a militia Bn sent into Quebec.

Based on what I remember of the book I actually think it was written in the 1960‘s but rerelaeased in the late 1970. I remember the troops were wearing bush jackets, there were L/Cpls and the regular infantry units were only 2 Bns and included the QOR, Guards, and Blackwatch.

The character I noted commanded 3RCR a militia Bn.
and later a special assualt Bn drawn from the CAR and the QOR.

Also a lot of inaccuracies such as fully auto FN‘s and the Armour (8CH) being equipped with VC-100(?) commando wheeled armoured cars? (Maybe wishful thinking)

The situation at the beginning of the book was interesting though as the militia were used because almost the entire regular army was deployed on UN peacekeeping missions around the world and the fictious places he chose to place them are chilling close to where we‘ve actually ended up (Balkans).

Major General Romher wrote two books about a US Invasion of Canada over our natural resources in the 1970‘s  *Ultimatum* which ends with the US deciding to invade and it‘s sequel *Exxoneration* which opens with the US attack which we beat off with the help of the Brits.

Total fiction as he describes the battle of Pearson Airport which is defended by Royal Marines with rapiers and the 4 Infantry units of the Toronto Militia (RRC, QOR, 48th and TorScots) all of whom have 10-12 TOW‘s each!!

Another more recent book on the subject was *Victory* written by a former CF officer. He really takes unification and the bureacracy at NDHQ to task in it.


----------



## karpovage (20 Jan 2004)

NULL, I actually started writing the novel in 1998 and included the element of French "backing" way back then - way before last years antics with the United Nations and Operation Iraqi Freedom. As it turns out the French backstabbing in my book actually is very timely. What had spurred me back in 1998 to attempt this novel was the Canadian Supreme Court ruling on secession- thus allowing a referendum and the right of negotiations for secession should a clear "Yes" vote be won. The question then, for me, was the what if. What if there was another nation formed out of the Canadian Union that then turned hostile towards Anglophones in Canada. That idea of extreme nationalism headed by a megolomaniac is a very real and proven scenario. Just look at Milosovic in the Balkans and our actions in Kosovo in 1999. 

So, in my book the Premiere of Quebec is actually one of the original FLQ members from the October Crisis of 1970 that has risen up through the political ranks to indeed galvanize the Francophones into a successful vote of secession. That is merely the political backdrop. The rest of the book follows the 2-14th Infantry Regiment of the 10th Mountain Division from their initial air assault to the bridge they must hold on Autoroute 40 in Trois Rivieres.

By the way the Mexican idea was good but already done before by author Harold Coyle I do believe. He is the author of one of the best fiction books on modern tank warfare, in particular the M1 Abrams tank, book called "Team Yankee"


----------



## GerryCan (21 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by S_Baker:
> [qb] Well I for one was hoping that someone would write a novel about the Royal Canadian Army Cadets invading Michigan and bringing truth justice and the Canadian way to the Wolverine state.         :blotto:  [/qb]


And risk a run-in with the Michigan Militia?? Never!!


----------

